# Ruined my boots. (Pics)



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2009)

Their old anyway, but were always discussing PPE and hardly ever hear about the feet. This happened the other day while bucking a decent size oak. It was at the end of the day and i was tired and just let the saw hit the end of my boot. I looked to make sure my toes were still there and decided it was time to quit for the day. A lot of accidents happen when you get really tired. So i'm thinking about some caulk boots, Never owned any but have busted my butt many a time slipping on the limbs and trunk especially when it's wet. These pics should be a lesson for anybody to wear good boots and not tennis shoes.


----------



## tree md (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, looks like you got lucky! Aslo looks like you were wearing Rocky hunting boots. If so, they are great boots, will last a long time so long as you don't run a saw through them. 

I've got a saw kerf in one of my Carolinas from when I got careless a couple of years ago. I also had a heavy limb that was under tension drop on my foot while I was in the tree doing storm damage last year. Dang storm damaged limbs are so unpredictable when they are under tension. Felt like someone slammed my big toe with a sledge hammer. Knocked me off my gaffs and had to be caught by my lanyard. The limb dented the toe of my boot in to where it had my toe pinched. I had to get down, take off my boot and use a small hammer to push the dent out of the toe of the boot from the inside. I didn't take my sock off because I didn't want to see my toe; I had three more trees to climb. I stopped by my folks house that night to check on them as phone and power lines were out everywhere. When I got to my folks house I heated a straightened out paper clip to red hot and ran it through my toenail to relieve the pressure of the blood blister under the nail... As my mother and sister morbidly watched...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2009)

Ouch, Don't know if i could handle the paper clip.lol Were you wearing a steel toe boot to bend it and keep your toe pinched. Also do you wear caulk boots and do you like them.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Ouch, Don't know if i could handle the paper clip.lol Were you wearing a steel toe boot to bend it and keep your toe pinched. Also do you wear caulk boots and do you like them.


Amount of force required to bend steel toe will shear your toes off. Its an urban legend.


----------



## tree md (Jan 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Ouch, Don't know if i could handle the paper clip.lol Were you wearing a steel toe boot to bend it and keep your toe pinched. Also do you wear caulk boots and do you like them.



No the boots are not steel toe. My next ones will be though. I'm thinking of getting a pair of West Coast for my next boots. Have read a little about the caulks but don't think they would be a good fit for me. If I am not mistaken the Caulks have spikes on the soles, or so I understand. That wouldn't be good for me. It would damage bark on trees that I am trying to aesthetically preserve. As I understand it caulks are more for loggers and ground workers.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 27, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Amount of force required to bend steel toe will shear your toes off. Its an urban legend.


Ouch, Need the toes.



tree md said:


> No the boots are not steel toe. My next ones will be though. I'm thinking of getting a pair of West Coast for my next boots. Have read a little about the caulks but don't think they would be a good fit for me. If I am not mistaken the Caulks have spikes on the soles, or so I understand. That wouldn't be good for me. It would damage bark on trees that I am trying to aesthetically preserve. As I understand it caulks are more for loggers and ground workers.


I can see where you would not have caulk boots as you climb. I just work on the ground, Too chicken to climb.lol But i do slip a lot on downed limbs and debris. I just wonder if the spikes on the bottom work.


----------



## 371groundie (Jan 27, 2009)

*loggin boots*

i used to wear red rangers in the woods, good boots, but just rubber boots with steel toes. 

now i wear boots with kevlar in them. i havent needed them yet, but had a close call this week. for the $20 difference, its nice to have the added security. much better tread too.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

Never used a hot paperclip but i have used a 1mm drill bit with my fingers to do my nails and the GF once She didnt even flinch!
Scraped through with a sharp knife once as well, The relief you get is unbelivable!


----------



## yooper (Jan 27, 2009)

back when I worked in the woods logging I was topping one day in the winter time with about 4 feet of snow on the ground. I cut through the side of my boot just along the steal toe and got a good nasty cut through the side of my foot which left my big toe hanging on my some skin!its the only and hopefully the last time i will cut my self with the chainsaw! for about 6 months bone splinters would "pop" out the side of my foot. I have no feeling in that area and it gets cold very easily!


----------



## Bermie (Jan 27, 2009)

That's why I wear European style chainsaw protective boots!
Mine are made by SIP, look like regular leather boots, have a steel toe and kevlar fibres all across the front.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It was at the end of the day and i was tired . . .



Classic preamble to an injury (or near miss).

Glad you are OK - your boots did their part.

Check out this You Tube classic comparing steel toe boots to compost 'hard toe' boots: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pequmgt21Lw

Philbert


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 28, 2009)

tree md said:


> When I got to my folks house I heated a straightened out paper clip to red hot and ran it through my toenail to relieve the pressure of the blood blister under the nail... As my mother and sister morbidly watched...


 

I've done that but won't anymore - opens up the wound for infection. As long as the nail is intact, I ice it and keep elevated. Painful, yes but I think its safer to leave it alone and put up with the pressure for a day. your body will heal it.

Yes, I wear steel toes when I saw.


----------



## tree md (Jan 28, 2009)

buzz sawyer said:


> I've done that but won't anymore - opens up the wound for infection. As long as the nail is intact, I ice it and keep elevated. Painful, yes but I think its safer to leave it alone and put up with the pressure for a day. your body will heal it.
> 
> Yes, I wear steel toes when I saw.



I have done both. If I can stand the pain and think that I will not completely loose the nail I will leave the nail intact. That's the best way However, when the pain becomes mind numbing to the point of driving me out of my tree I will relieve the pressure with a red hot paper clip or something of the like. Words can't describe the sense of relief I feel when lancing the nail and relieving that pressure. Anyone who has smashed a thumb or finger and lanced the nail knows what I am talking about. Let me tell you a toenail is much more painful than a thumb or fingernail. I usually coat it in triple antibiotic ointment and bandage it up after the surgery...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 28, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Classic preamble to an injury (or near miss).
> 
> Glad you are OK - your boots did their part.
> 
> ...


Well that video kinda sums it up. Steel toe for me. Now to find a pair with caulks.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 29, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Well that video kinda sums it up. Steel toe for me. Now to find a pair with caulks.



Hoffman makes a couple of models. Not quite sure why anyone would use a saw without wearing steel toes. I have to wear them daily for work, and all the moaning about them not fitting, being cold, I'll get electrocuted or have my toes cut off, blah blah blah is just inviting a needless injury. I do know if you are injured on the job here, you better have been wearing th PPE prescribed by law, and if you aren't kiss any comp coming your direction goodbye. Plain and simple on our job site, if you do not have your PPE (boots, hardhat, gloves, glasses and nomex coveralls with high vis) you go home without pay.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 29, 2009)

Jumper said:


> Hoffman makes a couple of models. Not quite sure why anyone would use a saw without wearing steel toes. I have to wear them daily for work, and all the moaning about them not fitting, being cold, I'll get electrocuted or have my toes cut off, blah blah blah is just inviting a needless injury. I do know if you are injured on the job here, you better have been wearing th PPE prescribed by law, and if you aren't kiss any comp coming your direction goodbye. Plain and simple on our job site, if you do not have your PPE (boots, hardhat, gloves, glasses and nomex coveralls with high vis) you go home without pay.


I'll check them out, My problem is finding them around here. Don't like to mail order shoes. I like to try them on to make sure they fit. I'll have to dig deeper to find a place that sells caulk boots close around here.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 31, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I'll check them out, My problem is finding them around here. Don't like to mail order shoes. I like to try them on to make sure they fit. I'll have to dig deeper to find a place that sells caulk boots close around here.



I've spent a day or two in caulks. Get 'em, you won't be sorry. Bailey's has some that are pretty inexpensive. Why not try them and then if you like wearing caulks you can either stay with them or move up to Wesco, Viberg, Whites, Hoffman, or go whole hog like Slowp and get a pair of Kuliens.
I bought a pair of the Viking rubber boots with caulks from Baileys this winter. They're great if you're in super wet conditons.

I'll bet that once you've worked in caulks you'll never go slick-shod in the woods again.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 31, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I've spent a day or two in caulks. Get 'em, you won't be sorry. Bailey's has some that are pretty inexpensive. Why not try them and then if you like wearing caulks you can either stay with them or move up to Wesco, Viberg, Whites, Hoffman, or go whole hog like Slowp and get a pair of Kuliens.
> I bought a pair of the Viking rubber boots with caulks from Baileys this winter. They're great if you're in super wet conditons.
> 
> I'll bet that once you've worked in caulks you'll never go slick-shod in the woods again.


Your probably right, Kinda tired of falling on my azz while cutting up limbs and branches. I've looked at all the sites here and found a few at baileys that made me drool. I have one place here that says they sell them,So i can try them on for the right fit. If they don't have any i probably will try those vikings from baileys. They looked comfortable. I did notice that a few didn't have half sizes as i wear a 10 1/2. Another reason i wanna try em on. Thanks for the names, you did give me some more to look up. All of the boot names i know don't make a caulk boot.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Your probably right, Kinda tired of falling on my azz while cutting up limbs and branches. I've looked at all the sites here and found a few at baileys that made me drool. I have one place here that says they sell them,So i can try them on for the right fit. If they don't have any i probably will try those vikings from baileys. They looked comfortable. I did notice that a few didn't have half sizes as i wear a 10 1/2. Another reason i wanna try em on. Thanks for the names, you did give me some more to look up. All of the boot names i know don't make a caulk boot.



Baileys is also good about returns. If the boots don't fit, call them, ship them back, and your replacements will be there in no time.

And quit falling down!


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 1, 2009)

371groundie said:


> i used to wear red rangers in the woods, good boots, but just rubber boots with steel toes.
> 
> now i wear boots with kevlar in them. i havent needed them yet, but had a close call this week. for the $20 difference, its nice to have the added security. much better tread too.



Class A, B, or C with ballistic fibers are better!


----------



## clearance (Feb 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> I have done both. If I can stand the pain and think that I will not completely loose the nail I will leave the nail intact. That's the best way However, when the pain becomes mind numbing to the point of driving me out of my tree I will relieve the pressure with a red hot paper clip or something of the like. Words can't describe the sense of relief I feel when lancing the nail and relieving that pressure. Anyone who has smashed a thumb or finger and lanced the nail knows what I am talking about. Let me tell you a toenail is much more painful than a thumb or fingernail. I usually coat it in triple antibiotic ointment and bandage it up after the surgery...


Red hot paperclip works great, I know this as well. Infection ain't gonna get in that little hole. If you are concerned seal it with some crazy glue.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 2, 2009)

You got lucky.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 2, 2009)

thejdman04 said:


> You got lucky.


Yep, Wouldn't argue with that.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2009)

The guy i was working with yesterday took a chunk out of his leg with the hedgetrimmer, Not too bad but the wierd thing is it cut his boilersuit and leg but not his jeans??????


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Amount of force required to bend steel toe will shear your toes off. Its an urban legend.



I have worked with two guys that have lost toes because they were cushed with steel toe boots.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I have worked with two guys that have lost toes because they were cushed with steel toe boots.



Really?



> MYTH
> Steel-toe boots are more dangerous to your toes than normal boots when a heavy weight is dropped on them. Whereas a normal boot would just crush your toes, a steel toe would curl and crumple in, cutting your toes off.
> BUSTED
> Using similar tests to those used to test steel toe boot certification, Adam and Jamie determine that your toes are much safer with steel toe boots than without. There was no toe-cutting curling of the steel toe, and even using a blade attachment didn’t work, only glancing off the steel toe to cut right above where it ended.



http://mythbustersresults.com/episode42

http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2005/11/episode_42_steel_toe_amputatio.html


Lots of guys have lost toes because they were NOT wearing steel toed boots. Or maybe cheap boots that did not meet the ANSI standard?

Philbert


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2009)

The way i look at it is if the object is heavy enough to smash the steel plate, It's gonna take the toes no matter what you have on. I'm trying to find some steel toed caulks locally but ain't having too much luck. I see the steel toe protecting the toes better if you hit the boot with a saw.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> The way i look at it is if the object is heavy enough to smash the steel plate, It's gonna take the toes no matter what you have on. I'm trying to find some steel toed caulks locally but ain't having too much luck. I see the steel toe protecting the toes better if you hit the boot with a saw.



+ 10

Philbert


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that show, and laughed.
YES, REALLY!!!
I was working as a machinist for a company that built mobile oil drilling rigs. HUGE steel parts. We had a lathe, 5' of swing on an 8' bed. Cable spools for winches where welded together and finish turned on it. 6' dia. 5' long.
I pulled the muscles in my back trying to load a part using the overhead crane on that lathe. Heavy stuff!!
If they would have been better off without steel toes, I don't know, but I DO KNOW they CAN AND WILL cut your toes off!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I have worked with two guys that have lost toes because they were cushed with steel toe boots.



So are you saying they would have been OK wearing normal boots


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> So are you saying they would have been OK wearing normal boots



I am saying that it is possible to loose toes wearing steel toed boots.

As for these two gentelmen, I think the out come would have been about the same.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I am saying that it is possible to loose toes wearing steel toed boots.
> 
> As for these two gentelmen, I think the out come would have been about the same.



Ive had a few close ones and wear steel toes for all work even when driving a tractor!
Usually steel mid-soles as well


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I am saying that it is possible to loose toes wearing steel toed boots.
> 
> As for these two gentelmen, I think the out come would have been about the same.


I never stated that you cant loose toes wearing steel toed boots. Was just saying at the point you loose your toes with steel toes your toes would be long gone with out the steel toes.There have been a few occasions of people having there feet severed by large airplane tires rolling over there feet. Your looking at 15-30,000 pounds of wieght. That much weight steel toes wood make no difference bye bye toes. Now in the reality of most people drop a 100 pound weight one foot on tour toes steel is gonna save a whole lot of hurt.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> The way i look at it is if the object is heavy enough to smash the steel plate, It's gonna take the toes no matter what you have on. I'm trying to find some steel toed caulks locally but ain't having too much luck. I see the steel toe protecting the toes better if you hit the boot with a saw.


Most corks out west are made with out steel toes wesco, whites, hoffmans all consider steel toes and add on at extra charge. Logging shops out here all stock none steel toes. Either you can get the Viking rubber ones like Bob mentioned which you can get with chainsaw cut resistant material or prolly order leather ones with steel toes. The wife has a set of the vikings she really likes the traction in the brush. For people who havent worn em corks are an amazing step up in traction.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> I never stated that you cant loose toes wearing steel toed boots. Was just saying at the point you loose your toes with steel toes your toes would be long gone with out the steel toes.There have been a few occasions of people having there feet severed by large airplane tires rolling over there feet. Your looking at 15-30,000 pounds of wieght. That much weight steel toes wood make no difference bye bye toes. Now in the reality of most people drop a 100 pound weight one foot on tour toes steel is gonna save a whole lot of hurt.



I wasn't fighting with you.
As I said, I watched the Myth busters episode on that and a LOT of people think it's an end all beat all with steel toes now. It's not.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I wasn't fighting with you.
> As I said, I watched the Myth busters episode on that and a LOT of people think it's an end all beat all with steel toes now. It's not.


Its cool Andy


----------



## Farmall Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Most corks out west are made with out steel toes wesco, whites, hoffmans all consider steel toes and add on at extra charge. Logging shops out here all stock none steel toes. Either you can get the Viking rubber ones like Bob mentioned which you can get with chainsaw cut resistant material or prolly order leather ones with steel toes. The wife has a set of the vikings she really likes the traction in the brush. For people who havent worn em corks are an amazing step up in traction.



Calks are definatly worth the expense for the increased traction, I bought a pair of Hoffmans in the fall and couldnt believe the difference they made. I wear them whenever I'm in the woods. and they're great on ice also  I had mie made with the steel toe for the same reason you stated, havent ever needed it but I havnet worn anything with out steel toe since I was in high school. (got me in all sorts of trouble with the gym teacher)

Hoffmans fit about like my redwings, and they say you can return them if you havnt worn them outside so I took a chance on them. Glad I did too, they are alot more comfortable than redwings and they apeare to be built better too. My next pair of regulat sole work boots will be Hoffmans with steel toe.


----------



## Justice (Feb 6, 2009)

I have both the calked and the regular Hoffman's. They are both great boots. For removals the calked boots are great, and you can take 3 calks off and wear spikes as well. They also have different types of calks to choose from and if you buy the calked boots and find out later that you really don't like them you can send them back and they will replace the sole with a regular sole of your choice. They also make the boot custom for you so you can get off sizes, or wide, with or with out shank or steel toe. If you buy them get extra insoles that they sell. They have a web site, check it out.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 6, 2009)

Justice said:


> I have both the calked and the regular Hoffman's. They are both great boots. For removals the calked boots are great, and you can take 3 calks off and wear spikes as well. They also have different types of calks to choose from and if you buy the calked boots and find out later that you really don't like them you can send them back and they will replace the sole with a regular sole of your choice. They also make the boot custom for you so you can get off sizes, or wide, with or with out shank or steel toe. If you buy them get extra insoles that they sell. They have a web site, check it out.


Sounds like what i need an off size 10 1/2 wide. Who sell them. I guess there is no loggers around arkansas cause nobody i've found sells boots with caulks. I was going to order a pair from baileys. But i know that no half sizes is not gonna fit right. I've got an old pair of steel toes to work in right now, but they don't fit very good and after a long day they will rub blisters on my heels. They are not a half size either, I have to wear a really thick sock or two pair as they are size 11.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 7, 2009)

Justice said:


> I have both the calked and the regular Hoffman's. They are both great boots. For removals the calked boots are great, and you can take 3 calks off and wear spikes as well. They also have different types of calks to choose from and if you buy the calked boots and find out later that you really don't like them you can send them back and they will replace the sole with a regular sole of your choice. They also make the boot custom for you so you can get off sizes, or wide, with or with out shank or steel toe. If you buy them get extra insoles that they sell. They have a web site, check it out.


I also have a pair off hofmans Ive been very pleased with fit and build for the price,


----------

